
Developer created a chat bot to talk to recruiters for him - Dangeranger
https://dev.to/whokilledkevin/how-i-created-a-bot-that-talked-to-recruiters-for-me-54n5
======
pavel_lishin
I thought this was going to be about the bot pretending to be him, not a
glorified web form he asked recruiters to fill out.

